# Embertone's Summer Sale CEASES SOON! (Sunday @sundown)



## Embertone (Aug 3, 2015)

Stop spending stupendous sums. Sometimes special sales stimulate strong sparks of satisfaction. Since Summer simmers swiftly, save some silver and spend smartly. Salaries shan’t suffer, so snag some sweet sounds soon!

Sincerely,

Your semi-psychotic sampling side-kicks,

Alex and Jonathan

Spatula.

www.embertone.com


----------



## kclements (Aug 3, 2015)

Seriously super script showcasing sweet summer savings. Suddenly summer shortness seems somehow slipping swiftly to sunset. Shall soon shake, shimmy and set sail to scan such a spectacular spectacle.

Salutations,
kc


----------



## mc_deli (Aug 3, 2015)

That's perfectly timed to push me over the Blakus Cello cliff


----------



## R. Soul (Aug 3, 2015)

I was hoping 'Super sensationally sweet' would amount to a bit more than 20%


----------



## lumcas (Aug 3, 2015)

R. Soul said:


> I was hoping 'Super sensationally sweet' would amount to a bit more than 20%



Well, my thoughts exactly, but honestly, we can't be that greedy. These gems are very fairly priced regardless, can we agree on that?


----------



## R. Soul (Aug 3, 2015)

lumcas said:


> Well, my thoughts exactly, but honestly, we can't be that greedy. These gems are very fairly priced regardless, can we agree on that?


Sure, but 20% does not put them into 'impulse territory' for me I'm afraid.
When there's so many offers around at the moment and companies like Acousticsamples, Best service and Soundiron are offering 30% off, 8dio 35%, Sample logic 40%, Impact soundworks 40%. Audiority even have a slamming 70% off at the moment.

So, it's a bit difficult to prioritise Embertone. I would have preferred certain products at 30+% and some with none.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Aug 3, 2015)

I have the perfect solution to this dilemma, one that would make all involved parties happy.

Next year, Embertone should do the exact same summer sale, but put fake standard prices on their website and claim that they're having 40% off deals. Something like: Friedlander Violin 160$ - now 40% off - 96 bucks! That should get those impulses going.


----------



## Embertone (Aug 3, 2015)

LOL! No price padding!

We don't do sales often, so I admit we're a little conservative with it. Feedback received though. We set our instrument prices pretty aggressively to begin with, and we don't want to change that!

Thanks


----------



## paoling (Aug 3, 2015)

Hyperbole is fun


----------



## Pingu (Aug 4, 2015)

Well I'm grateful for any discount. It's my wife, not me, who needs pushing over the edge, and she's a sucker for being told she's saving money. Chang Erhu here I come.


----------



## ag75 (Aug 4, 2015)

Awesome. Just grabbed the Friedlander Violin. Thanks guys! Viola next on the list!


----------



## Mondoslug (Aug 4, 2015)

Embertone said:


> LOL! No price padding!
> 
> We don't do sales often, so I admit we're a little conservative with it. Feedback received though. We set our instrument prices pretty aggressively to begin with, and we don't want to change that!
> 
> Thanks


Hey, the price of Canjo was awesome...thanks!


----------



## Killiard (Aug 4, 2015)

Picked up Blakus Cello last night. Been meaning to get it for about a year! Tons of cpu spikes when using the mod wheel but after updating Kontakt to 5.5 everything is now happy 

Must resist the viola for now!


----------



## Mr Mindcrime (Aug 4, 2015)

20% works for me! Just ordered Blakus Cello and Friedlander Violin......can't wait to get home, download, and have some fun!!! Thanks Alex and Jonathan.


----------



## anp27 (Aug 5, 2015)

I jumped up when I saw that Embertone was having a sale because they like never have sales.. perfect timing too! I have been waiting for a very long time to pick up the Friedlander Violin but held off for the longest time. No excuse now.. I thought of just getting the Violin but I think I'll just get all three since God knows when the next sale will be.. Embertone Strings, here I come!


----------



## Embertone (Aug 8, 2015)

We're so glad ya'll are enjoying the sale - thanks for the feedback and kind words!


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 8, 2015)

when does this sale end?


----------



## Embertone (Aug 8, 2015)

Sometime early next week. KVR incorrectly claimed until 8/17 but we're not sure why!


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 8, 2015)

anything a little more specific?


----------



## Embertone (Aug 8, 2015)

How about this - we'll give 24 hours notice here on VI-Control once we know an end date . We're not sure yet!


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 8, 2015)

fair enough Thanks


----------



## Mystic (Aug 12, 2015)

Decided to get the Erhu.


----------



## Embertone (Aug 14, 2015)

Esteemed Sweet Spirits: Some sad sensations start showing since our Summer Sales stop soon! Succeeding Sundown on Sunday 8/16, Sensational Savings are unceasingly suspended

Sincerely,

Alex and Jon <3<3

http://embertone.com/summersale15.html


----------



## anp27 (Aug 16, 2015)

Embertone said:


> Esteemed Sweet Spirits: Some sad sensations start showing since our Summer Sales stop soon! Succeeding Sundown on Sunday 8/16, Sensational Savings are unceasingly suspended
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> ...



Is this sundown 8/16 Pacific Time?


----------



## Embertone (Aug 16, 2015)

Around midnight tonight- EST!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Aug 16, 2015)

For anyone interested, I showcased the Chang Erhu in a recent mockup of mine found here: http://vi-control.net/community/thr...maos-last-dancer-by-christopher-gordon.47923/



Specifically, from the 1:24 mark.
(I love it!)


----------



## anp27 (Aug 16, 2015)

Friedlander Violin, Fischer Viola and Blakus Cello ALL MINE!!


----------

